# Central Maryland Subcontractors



## snowfire1979 (Nov 10, 2012)

I cant seem to figure out how to delete my other post so i apologize if this seems repetitive. I am looking for sub contractors for snow removal in Baltimore, Howard, Anne Arundel, Harford and Carroll Counties including Baltimore City.

I have the need for machines as well as trucks, we cover about 80 sites; Weis markets, Giant gas stations, The Learning center, Walgreen's, Rite aid, Bank of America, Sunoco, Target, you name it we have plenty of work. We are not a national company we are a local LLC landscaping company. We have most of the same sites I've had previous years just not the man power I've had. Feel free to email me so we can set up a meeting at my office in Timonium and go over what sites i have available in your area.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

May be interested in annapolis area


----------



## snowfire1979 (Nov 10, 2012)

if you send me your email I can send you a list of what I have to date and you can let me know what you would be interested in, or email me at [email protected]


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

I wouldn't list the site names on a public forum if I were you, I know specifically the contract language for a few of those prohibits subcontracting.


----------



## forwhlr989 (Jan 9, 2010)

If you have anything in lower Howard County/ close to Montgomery County I might be interested in subbing. Email is [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## PlowinMD (Feb 3, 2004)

I send an email and haven't heard a response. I'm currently in the Timonium area and let me know if you're a need a sub to plow. I cover from Hunt Valley to Golden Ring areas. Please reply asap.


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

I can be reached at [email protected]. Service harford and Baltimore counties. Thanks


----------



## inferno13xx (Aug 22, 2011)

*2015-2016 Snow Season*

Looking for trucks and equipment for snow removal. Interviews being held in Timonium at our office. Fairly competitive rates. Large area of coverage. Over 300 sites from Washington DC to York PA. Please feel free to send me a message or email us at [email protected].


----------



## Xtreme Fab (Sep 22, 2013)

Send me a PM. I got people buying new plows and spreaders daily looking to for work for their new equipment. Most are right here in carroll/frederick/howard county.


----------



## F Y Outdoor (Nov 21, 2015)

I may be looking for work. Located in Carroll County. I actually have my plow being serviced by Xtreme Fab right now ^


----------

